# Help with Pics of A6 with A8L Monoblocks



## A4grocerygetter (Nov 9, 2004)

I am looking for photos of an A6 with A8L Monoblocks.
Searched and searched, came up with nothing.
A Sedan will due, Avant would be great, Casablanca White Avant, would be euphoric!!

Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver4dr (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Help with Pics of A6 with A8L Monoblocks (A4grocerygetter)*

i googled A6 & monoblocks, this was in the 6th link from the top:








looks hot, go for it! 

hmm, sorry link keeps dying.


_Modified by Silver4dr at 9:43 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## A4grocerygetter (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Help with Pics of A6 with A8L Monoblocks (Silver4dr)*

I really like that look.
I'll try searching again.
Thanks.


_Modified by A4grocerygetter at 6:24 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: Help with Pics of A6 with A8L Monoblocks (A4grocerygetter)*


----------

